

The problem with Microsoft is in this office - lancewiggs
http://lancewiggs.com/2011/04/04/the-problem-with-microsoft-is-in-this-office/

======
evdawg
A little research shows the photo is not recent. It's being hotlinked from a
wordpress.com blog, and a Tineye search shows it's from Time's 2008 TIME 100
([http://www.time.com/time/specials/2007/article/0,28804,17337...](http://www.time.com/time/specials/2007/article/0,28804,1733748_1733758_1736191,00.html))

Who knows when it was taken, but it's at _least_ 3 years old.

EDIT: Further Googling confirms the image was taken in 2006:
[http://stuartisett.photoshelter.com/gallery-
image/PORTFOLIO-...](http://stuartisett.photoshelter.com/gallery-
image/PORTFOLIO-Business-Industry/G0000a51N8nlueqs/I0000i6zn1BSIDRM)

~~~
mixmax
The comparison photo of Steve Jobs is from 2004 though, so the analogy he is
making still holds IMHO.

------
Hovertruck
Maybe I'm missing something, but this just comes off as a petty, baseless
attack on Ballmer. Was it really necessary for them to explain why their home
office is nicer than Ballmer's office at work? Why should I care if his desk
or pinboard is ugly?

~~~
lancewiggs
(I wrote the post) It's evidence that Ballmer is not end-user centric.

And yes - I should have said that my office was an example only, and that
essentially any reader of this would have a better set-up. Being in a cafe
would be a better set-up.

Ballmer is smart, very smart, and with a very sharp business mind. He went
straight from Harvard undergrad to Stanford GSB (MBA School), then left after
a year to work at Microsoft. He wasa great partner with Bill Gates, but I do
not believe he's a product guy, and nor should he be in charge of product
development.

------
nickolai
Im a bit weary of the "the problem with microsoft is ..." articles.

Micorsoft is in an almost monopoly situation. And they don’t have to even try
selling their stuff. It's pretty much an opt out model when you buy a
computer. They got themselves into some tar with product quality on occasion.
Some argue that they got out. I don't know or care - i'm not really using
their stuff unless I have to.

Regardless of how much I disagree with their methods, I have to respond to
this saying "I wish I had their kind of problems". Something makes me think
that so do many of the "the problem with Microsoft" posters. But maybe it's
just that the grass is greener on the other side.

